# April M-N-G - A Sunday picnic!!



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LOL John if he were any prouder of them he'd make you leave a deposit and return them at the end of the day. Rent would only be 5 bucks a doz. How on earth does he stay in buisness when I know of NO ONE who shops there unless its a last resort? Is the store money laundering for the charter? 

So how did the trip go today?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

ESOX, Mr. Steve Jones is a good fisherman and a terrible businessman. He knows me and still counted the minnows. Hopefullly he knows why I only go into the store once or twice a year.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

and i coulda been the official supplier of walleye shiners, i'm shocked and appauled.... long drive from lansing though.


steve


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry I never made it out there guys. After church I ended up getting stuck doing two brake jobs and an oil change, along with entertaining the in-laws, there ended up just not being enough hours in the day.
So, how was the fishing???? Any luck??


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Well?????? What did I miss????? Go ahead,,,, rub it in!!!!


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here is a little bit,Shane


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38518


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

A fantastic day, spent with fantastic people!

OK, I'll try a roll call from memory; my notebook was either lost or mis-placed..... 

Gone Fishing (John), his wife Val, and their son (who's name I either didn't get or forgot  )
ESOX (Paul)
Amos (Kevin)
Dann09 (George)
Bilge Rat (Atilla)
Ed Michrina (Ed)
kbkrause (Kevin), his wife Jen, and their son Foster
the Budsters (John, his wife Celeste, and their son Johnny)
Shane (Huntin Horseman)
Me, and my daughter Emily (Miss Mollusk) and son Connor (Little Mollusk)

I know there are others I'm forgetting; someone please help out this feeble old mind and post those I've neglected!

As far as fishing, I do know that Paul and Kevin managed to avoid the skunk; I think they boated one, a pike as I recall....

John did better; I know he caught some walleye, and had enough to generously donate two to my family ! Thanks, John; it'll make a great dinner on the Weber tonight!

Shane (who is a great kid, by the way, and darn knowledgable about fishing, hunting, and trapping) hooked a rock bass.

My two caught a couple of pine pickerel, or perhaps they were balsam bass....but it didn't matter, they were jazzed because it was the first time they had gone fishing!

Good food was plentiful (how about those bacon-wrapped walleye nuggets, courtesy of Ed! Fantastic!) as was the conversation. Paul brought some excellent cheeses and salami, as well as some bitchin' cheese-stuffed peppers. John and Val cooked a mess of tasty perch. I contributed a gourmet selection of tube steaks which kids and grownups alike gobbled down.All in all, a feast fit for a queen or king.... All the kids had a chance to run around and burn off energy, which probably made for many happy parents at evening's end.

As was mentioned several times throughout the day, "We should do this again!"

Now, I had told those in attendance that I was going to post a slam on Don (N_O) since the Sunday M-N-G/Outing was started in response to his plea for something that afternoon shift workers could attend, but we had such a great time I'll just say "Thanks, Don! We had a helluva good time; you should come next time." 

Looking forward to the next one.....


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Ditto,Paul (John's son) Caught 4-5 perch ,Shane


----------

